# Keystone Cougar exterior



## stoop (Sep 28, 2013)

Hello, My 2006 Cougar TT (front) exterior is warping. I don't know what the material is properly called but it is that high gloss, seamless stuff you see a lot of these days. Anyway, it started presenting a rippled appearance like it has air bubbles down both sides of the front under the left and right clearance light. I have not seen any water leak inside the cabin.
Does anyone have an explanation for this? Other than appearance, it doesn't seem to be a problem but is cause for concern.  Thanks,


----------



## erniee (Sep 29, 2013)

sounds like the fiberglass is delaminating.


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 29, 2013)

Ernie that was my thinking also.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Oct 24, 2013)

It is most defiantly delaminating.   The fiberglass was glued to bonded to wood...the wood has gotten wet and the fiberglass has released itself.  I have seen MANY Keystone products around that age doing it...boils down to quality of fiberglass used at that time period.


----------



## stoop (Nov 2, 2013)

Thanks all for your helpful response. Guess I can live with the issue for a while. The wife will be itching for a new rig anyway. Happy trails!


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Nov 17, 2013)

Newer trailers, at least some, use Azdel.  That is completely man made and nothing to rot.


----------

